# Best place to purchase 200GB+ Micro SD cards?



## duffmmann (Jul 13, 2016)

Please excuse me if this has been asked before or if this is the wrong section to ask this, but I'm pretty sure this is the right place.

Long story short, my 128GB micro SD card is nearly filled in my 3DS (talking maybe 1 to 2 GBs of free space).  As such it is getting time for me to consider making an upgrade and copying over what I already have to the new bigger storage size card, especially if some sort of home-brew video player is to be released anytime soon now that we have access to the developer tools and can make single moflex .cia videos.

Buying SD and micro SD cards is something you can very easily get cheated on.  i'll never buy one on eBay again after years ago being fooled into thinking I had a much larger size card than it really was.  So I know I gotta stick with somewhere reliable like Best Buy or whatever.

What I'm curious to is if anyone knows where I can find the most inexpensive yet reliable 200GB or more micro SD card at retailers in America?  Best I've found is this 200GB card from Best Buy at $80, would like to find one less expensive than that if possible.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/sandisk-ultra-200gb-microsdxc-class-10-uhs-i-memory-card-black/6330207.p?id=1219661891262&skuId=6330207

I'd love to believe that a card like this is real: https://usadiscountwarehouse.com/sh...usb-adapter/?gclid=CIbj3bSi8c0CFQyEaQodhtUBjg 
But realistically, I think its pretty obvious there is no way that's actually a 512GB micro sd card especially at that price, unless anyone can confirm they've bought such a large card from a site like that and it turned out to be true that there actually was that much space on the card.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 13, 2016)

$80 actually isn't too bad for one. I'm more excited for Samsung's new UFS cards: https://news.samsung.com/global/sam...ne-up-offering-up-to-256-gigabyte-gb-capacity

The slot for the new cards is backwards compatible with microSD as well. 

They run near SSD speeds as well, so there's that.


----------



## iAqua (Jul 13, 2016)

80$ is actually pretty cheap for a 200GB...


----------



## XavyrrVaati (Jul 13, 2016)

Last time I checked, they don't make micro SD cards that large, and I've even heard that they are fakes with that don't have that much space and are 'hacked' in a way that makes them appear that large. I would check Amazon for them, since if they exist, they would likely carry them.


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Jul 13, 2016)

What you linked is on sale. On the same page under the "Customers who viewed this item also viewed" tab, there's a 64gb card for $100 while you're wanting 200gb for less than $80?


----------



## duffmmann (Jul 14, 2016)

Boogieboo6 said:


> What you linked is on sale. On the same page under the "Customers who viewed this item also viewed" tab, there's a 64gb card for $100 while you're wanting 200gb for less than $80?



That would be the point, is that as inexpensive as they get from a reliable retailer?  Do they legit get any bigger than 200GB?  If so, how big,  and where could I find one?


----------



## Adeka (Jul 14, 2016)

80 bucks is a pretty good price

anything higher then 200gb is fake fwi


----------



## duffmmann (Jul 14, 2016)

Adeka said:


> 80 bucks is a pretty good price
> 
> anything higher then 200gb is fake fwi



Cool, I'll get with the $80 for 200GB one.  An extra 70+ GB should be enough, I would think.


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Jul 14, 2016)

duffmmann said:


> Cool, I'll get with the $80 for 200GB one.  An extra 70+ GB should be enough, I would think.


Meanwhile I'm sitting in my chair with 10gb free on my 32gb card.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 14, 2016)

It was $60 on amazon during their prime day


----------



## nero99 (Jul 14, 2016)

Jayro said:


> $80 actually isn't too bad for one. I'm more excited for Samsung's new UFS cards: https://news.samsung.com/global/sam...ne-up-offering-up-to-256-gigabyte-gb-capacity
> 
> The slot for the new cards is backwards compatible with microSD as well.
> 
> They run near SSD speeds as well, so there's that.


Why would anyone need a 256gb? Well, because yes. That could probably fit the entire 3ds eshop content and still have more than enough data left. I mean, I hit the 300 title cap on my 128gb with 32gb of space left.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 14, 2016)

I have my entire music library on my phones SD card. So when I change phones, I can move my whole library in seconds.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jul 14, 2016)

Same; I have 30GB of music and large ROM libraries; with a 64GB microSDXC I've gotta trim the fat and be stingy about how many PSX and PSP games I keep on my phone. Even if I had a phone capable of decent Dolphin speeds I'd need a 200GB card just to add a sizable portion of my Gamecube/Wii library.


----------



## duffmmann (Jul 15, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> It was $60 on amazon during their prime day



I'm wary from buying (micro) sd cards even from Amazon.  I did that once before a few years back and it claimed to be I think 32 or 64GB, but it was a lie, the card acted like that's how much data it could hold, but after 2 GB or so it said it was full.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 15, 2016)

duffmmann said:


> I'm wary from buying (micro) sd cards even from Amazon.  I did that once before a few years back and it claimed to be I think 32 or 64GB, but it was a lie, the card acted like that's how much data it could hold, but after 2 GB or so it said it was full.


they are legit if it says sold and shipped by amazon, means amazon its self sells the card
its the third party sellers you have you worry about


----------



## bobfacemoo (Jul 15, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> they are legit if it says sold and shipped by amazon, means amazon its self sells the card
> its the third party sellers you have you worry about



Not necessarily, I recently bought a 64GB one from Amazon themselves and turned out it was only 8GB and I had to return it.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 15, 2016)

Adeka said:


> anything higher then 200gb is fake fwi


Well, not anymore...


----------



## drfsupercenter (Jul 16, 2016)

Huh, didn't realize Samsung makes a 256GB card now.  But $200, ouch...

I have a 200GB Patriot MicroSD in my phone, and I can vouch for them, their stuff works great and they're usually a little cheaper than SanDisk.
But for some reason I can't find one for sale anywhere, maybe they're having a production shortage... even pulling up my order on Amazon takes me to the "select a size" page where 200GB is no longer an option 
But looking at that, I paid $77 for it a couple months ago.  $80 is a reasonable price, Newegg has the 200GB SanDisk for $80 and you get free shipping, no tax as well.

Edit: Also, I can confirm that Patriot's 200GB is *actually 200GB*.

Apparently earlier 200GB cards (possibly that SanDisk one, as they were the first to release one?) were actually 192 and they just falsely advertised as 200.  In reality it was a 128 + 64 chip, making 192 total.  The Patriot card I have is 200 actual gigabytes, though of course they use base 1000 to calculate that, so in a computer it shows up as 186GB.


----------



## 720Bit (Aug 2, 2016)

That's pretty expensive in my point of view.


----------

